# Home Haunt in San Bernardino County, Ca!!



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

This will be our 3rd year doing our home haunt and we're loving it more and more.

Fear Zone: What do YOU fear?

Hit the link in my signature to check it out.

$1 admission. Halloween night only. 5:30pm-sundown we run a less scary "lights on" maze whithout jumping out or use of my chainsaw. Sundown-10pm is the real fun! We're in Yucaipa, Ca.


----------

